
8 Startup Lessons from Constant Contact - dcancel
http://davidcancel.com/8-startup-lessons-from-constant-contact/
======
royrod
Great lessons on how Lean Startup works in the real world.

\- no silver bullet, it's about a million adjustments \- human touch matters:
calling prospects had a dramatic profitability effect for Constant Contact \-
and also very true on fundraising, you need to be close with the partnership,
not just your one VC board member

------
JeffTill
Thanks David! If this great article helps me get those extra 374,990 customers
I've been after, I'm buying you a nice steak.

------
rclarke6002
Great post. Concise, clear take aways, quality content. Great lessons. Look
forward to reading more from David.

------
pjbraden
Great post. I especially like points #3, #6, and most of all #5.

------
Santoshpanda
Good one david! Thanks for sharing..

------
pitosalas
Excellent!

